

Where are the planes of the 21st century? - aarghh
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2010/03/tech-futurism-the-plane-truth/37924/

======
teuobk
I think this might be an example of "good enough" being the enemy of
"perfect."

Delta still flies DC-9s built in the 1960s, in large part because they're paid
for. Are they as nice as planes built in the past decade? No, but they work
fine.

On that note, where are the hover cars that Back to the Future promised? I
mean, 2015 is just 5 years away...

------
dmix
Not much of an article here. Just a series of links and a variety of open
ended questions with little analysis by the author.

